# Mon iMac G4 15" ne démarre plus



## GLX (18 Décembre 2004)

Gros souci :
Mon iMac ne démarre plus, c'est (c'était ?) un 15" genre boule, le premier modèle 800 MHZ avec superdrive et Panther à jour sauf la dernière MAJ.

Je l'ai éteint à midi et cesoir à 18 heures : rien du tout, j'ai vérifié le cable d'alimentation, je l'ai ouvert (j'avais déjà changé le superdrive 104 d'origine pour un 107) pour voir s'il y avait un fusible (pas trouvé).

Je viens de lire quelques posts qui suggèrent :
reset CPU
enlever la ram
enlever la pile

attendre quellques heures...
bon, je vais essayer demain matin.

Est-ce crédible ?
Est-ce que quelq'un a déjà eu le même genre de pb ?
Si vous avez des pistes, elles seraient les bienvenues.

Je tape sur mon vieux powerbook 1400 qui tient encore le coup, j'ai l'impression d'être sur une île déserte.
J'ai vu un powerbook palourde cet après-midi à 300 euros avec une imprimante epson 760 ou 740, le tarif est-il raisonnable ?


----------



## flotow (18 Décembre 2004)

ah... que faire? il y a toujours moyen de reparer un vieu mac. Il ne fait aucun bruit? C'est apres la mise a jour 10.3.7?


----------



## GLX (18 Décembre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> ah... que faire? il y a toujours moyen de reparer un vieu mac. Il ne fait aucun bruit? C'est apres la mise a jour 10.3.7?



sauf si la carte mère est grillée...
NON, aucun bruit, j'appuie sur le bouton de mise en route et j'entends les mouches voler.
Je crois me rapeller que j'étais en 10.3.6, j'ai vu passer l'annonce de la 10.3.7 mais je ne l'avais pas encore installée.


----------



## flotow (18 Décembre 2004)

il n'a jamais montré de signe de faiblesse avant?


----------



## GLX (18 Décembre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> il n'a jamais montré de signe de faiblesse avant?


non,
seul souci : une barette mémoire de 512 Mo sodim qui depuis un mois ou deux n'était plus reconnue que pour 256 Mo.
La barette date de l'achat de l'imac.
Je viens d'ouvrir la  bête, j'ai enlevé la pile, la deuxième barette mémoire mais pas moyen de trouver le cpu reset, sans doute bien caché; la nuit me portera peut-être conseil ?


----------



## jhk (18 Décembre 2004)

As-tu redémarré depuis que tu as enlevé la barette RAM de 512Mo?


----------



## GLX (20 Décembre 2004)

jhk a dit:
			
		

> As-tu redémarré depuis que tu as enlevé la barette RAM de 512Mo?


 oui, bien sur.
 Je suis actuellement dans un apple center sur un iMac G5...
 Ca donne vraiment envie.
 Je suis bluffé par la vitesse (firefox) sur cette machine qui a 256 Mo de mémoire, comparé à mon imacG4 avec son Mo de ram (quand il marchait)

 Je leur apporte mon imac G4 demain pour SAV.

 merci pour les pistes.


----------



## jhk (20 Décembre 2004)

GLX a dit:
			
		

> (As-tu redémarré depuis que tu as enlevé la barette de 512 Mo ?) oui, bien sur.


Ton iMac G4 fonctionne donc sans ?


> Je suis actuellement dans un apple center sur un iMac G5...Ca donne vraiment envie.


 Mais arrête de me faire envie !!!  Moi aussi j'ai un iMac G4 et j'aimerai bien passer sur un iMac G5  


> Je leur apporte mon imac G4 demain pour SAV.merci pour les pistes.


 Tu nous tiens au courant, ok ?


----------



## yul (20 Décembre 2004)

Celà n'a rien à voir avec ton soucis, mais j'ai cru comprendre que tu avais changé ton super drive 104 par un 107, je voudrais savoir si tu n'as pas eu de problème particulier après cet échange. Les iApp sont elles encore reconnues???? Surtout iDvd ????:rose: 
Je pense moi aussi faire la manip car mon 104 ne grave plus les DVD-R, ni les RW d'ailleur et presque plus les CDR...
Amicalement


----------



## GLX (22 Décembre 2004)

jhk a dit:
			
		

> Ton iMac G4 fonctionne donc sans ?



non, je me suis mal exprimé, avec ou sans barette il marche pas.
Cela dit s'il démarrait sans la barette, je ne serais pas inquiet...


----------



## GLX (22 Décembre 2004)

yul a dit:
			
		

> Celà n'a rien à voir avec ton soucis, mais j'ai cru comprendre que tu avais changé ton super drive 104 par un 107, je voudrais savoir si tu n'as pas eu de problème particulier après cet échange. Les iApp sont elles encore reconnues???? Surtout iDvd ????:rose:
> Je pense moi aussi faire la manip car mon 104 ne grave plus les DVD-R, ni les RW d'ailleur et presque plus les CDR...
> Amicalement


Non aucun souci le 107 était reconnu et géré par apple (info système)
Faut quand même être soigneux et prévoir la pâte thermique; sur MacBidouille c'est très bien expliqué.


----------



## r e m y (22 Décembre 2004)

Il doit bien y avoir un fusible au niveau de l'alimentation, non????

Sinon, as-tu essayé de le brancher sur une autre prise de courant chez toi? (je sais c'est con, mais on ne sait jamais!)


----------



## yul (22 Décembre 2004)

Merci GLX je crois bien que je vais me lancer...


----------



## GLX (22 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Il doit bien y avoir un fusible au niveau de l'alimentation, non????
> 
> Sinon, as-tu essayé de le brancher sur une autre prise de courant chez toi? (je sais c'est con, mais on ne sait jamais!)


J'ai aussi essayé ça

Concernant le fusible je n'en ai pas vu


----------



## r e m y (22 Décembre 2004)

GLX a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi essayé ça
> 
> Concernant le fusible je n'en ai pas vu



le reset PMU se trouve normalement... là


----------



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2004)

Mon ordi démarrait plus à un moment cet été, le bloc d'alim était mort ( je vous passe les détails du SAV apple, je vais m'énerver )


----------



## GLX (23 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> le reset PMU se trouve normalement... là


Oui j'avais aussi trouvé et j'ai appuyé une fois dessus, comme prescrit...
merci quand même


----------



## GLX (23 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mon ordi démarrait plus à un moment cet été, le bloc d'alim était mort ( je vous passe les détails du SAV apple, je vais m'énerver )


coté géneralités : 
- combien d'euros ?
- temps d'immobilisation ?
- C'est géré en france dans un cenre de maintenance agréé ou bien ça repart chez apple ?


----------



## ari (27 Décembre 2004)

J'lui avais pourtant prepare un confortable disque dur FireWire mais que neni, elle s'est taille.
Tout a commence lorsque j'ai carremment deplace TOUT mon ex dd vers le nouveau et tout se passe tres bien jusqu'a ce que mon Mac se bloque sur la belle pomme qui s'affiche au demarrage d'OS X !!!
A vo't bon coeurs M'sieurs Dames, aidez moi please !!!!
Ari


----------



## ptistroumpf (28 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir,
 J'ai le même appareil. Il a fonctionné normalement. Et après l'avoir éteint, le ledemain, plus rien. J'ai aussi tout vérifié. J'ai cru que cela venait du modem. Un Olitec ADSL Ethernet USB. Olitec me l'a changé gratuitement (plus d'une semaine d'attente car le Mac center n'en n'avait pas en stock). Rien non plus. Je vous donne en mille ce qu'il avait. Il tournait car j'entendais le ronronnement dans la boule. 
 Il s'agissait tout simplement de l'inverseur de tension de l'écran qui était nase. Tout est redevenu dans l'ordre après remplacement de l'inverseur (une semaine d'attente, encore) . Il est cependant surprenant qu'après la dernière mise à jour nos bécanes se plantent ?? Pour moi (je croise les doigts), cela fonctionne corectement.
             Bien cordialement.


----------



## Pierrou (28 Décembre 2004)

GLX a dit:
			
		

> coté géneralités :
> - combien d'euros ?
> - temps d'immobilisation ?
> - C'est géré en france dans un cenre de maintenance agréé ou bien ça repart chez apple ?



Bon, alors désolé pour le retard, voilà
Donc je dépose mon ordi chez l'apple center du coin, ils m'apellent 6 jours apres, le disque dur est mort, faut le cahger, 200 ¤...; bon admettons, ok  :mouais:. 
3 semaines apres ( ouais ouais !!   ) je le récupere, il marchait.... une semaine apres....... c'était reparti, gros coup de gueule au techniciens et remplacement de l'alim ( gratuitement, heureusement ! ) voilà....


----------



## JPTK (28 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors désolé pour le retard, voilà
> Donc je dépose mon ordi chez l'apple center du coin, ils m'apellent 6 jours apres, le disque dur est mort, faut le cahger, 200 ¤...; bon admettons, ok  :mouais:.
> 3 semaines apres ( ouais ouais !!   ) je le récupere, il marchait.... une semaine apres....... c'était reparti, gros coup de gueule au techniciens et remplacement de l'alim ( gratuitement, heureusement ! ) voilà....



Bon j'ai rien lu de ce qui précédait (je deviens fainéant avec la connexion parentale à 2,8 ko/sec    :rateau:   ) mais ne pas oublier qu'un DD ça se change soit même facilement et qu'un 80 go à 7200 tours/min ça vaut 50 euros.


----------



## Pierrou (28 Décembre 2004)

Ouais, me suis fait avoir, je sais, mais bon :
1) va ouvrir un eMac 
2) d'abord sur mon disqe dur eh ben ya le logo apple en gros, na !


----------

